# Tiger is COMING!



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

Hi guys, i am so looking forward to the ABU DHABI GOLF CHAMPIONSHIP starting on the 26th of Jan.

there is a great line up of players who are participating, but the one that i want to see and follow is TIGER WOODS!

Anyone interested in watching some great golf......

The game is on!


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

He`s getting paid an appearance fee of 3 million dollars, not bad for a weeks golf!!


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> ...the one that i want to see and follow is TIGER WOODS!


You meant... KITTEN WOODS 

I like him, but rather follow better players with less people following so could get closer and see more.


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

however you might wanna put him down....i reckon he's one of the greatest athlete's....he deserves every bit of the 3 mil!
So r u guys headng out?


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> ....i reckon he's one of the greatest athlete's....he deserves every bit of the 3 mil!
> So r u guys headng out?


one heck of a media athlete!!!


----------



## tuffjam (Jan 9, 2012)

Athlete? makes me laugh when I hear people say things like that. Absolutely nothing athletic about golf. Skillful, yes. Athletic, no. 

I suppose you would call a bowls player or a snooker player or a darts player athletic too.


----------



## RoxiRocks (Aug 16, 2011)

tuffjam said:


> Athlete? makes me laugh when I hear people say things like that. Absolutely nothing athletic about golf. Skillful, yes. Athletic, no.
> 
> I suppose you would call a bowls player or a snooker player or a darts player athletic too.


Tiger, Paul Casey and the younger generation are into extensive workout in the gym and long practice sessions. So, whilst it may not be appropriate to see them as athletes, they are certainly in top physical condition. Darren Clarke is an exception.


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Golf = a good walk ruined 

Why pay someone a ridiculous amount of money when they are nowhere near the top of the game and haven't been for a couple of years.

I suppose he could buy some pressies for his girlfriends with it


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

Like him or not Tiger is a legend and he is still young enough to get his game back one day.I am not even a fan of the game but when Tiger was hot even I was watching but not anymore.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Ogri750 said:


> I suppose he could buy some pressies for his girlfriends with it


Or he could pay back some of the investors in his short-lived Dubai housing scheme...


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

tuffjam said:


> Athlete? makes me laugh when I hear people say things like that. Absolutely nothing athletic about golf. Skillful, yes. Athletic, no.
> 
> I suppose you would call a bowls player or a snooker player or a darts player athletic too.


I would imagine you havent had much experience playing 4 rounds of golf back to back......thats when it will make u realise that the guy is an athlete, and given his swing speed and the consistency of his swing, which will crack up even the greatest of athletes.


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Just asking for personal opinion... Do YOU think that golf is a game or a sport ?


----------



## confused.dom (Jul 29, 2011)

ccr said:


> Just asking for personal opinion... Do YOU think that golf is a game or a sport ?


Personally more of a sporting pastime gone commercial. Maybe if they walked the course and carried their own clubs it would be deemed more of a sport.
Certainly more of a sport than darts, and great to play and watch for a lot of us.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> Hi guys, i am so looking forward to the ABU DHABI GOLF CHAMPIONSHIP starting on the 26th of Jan.
> 
> there is a great line up of players who are participating, but the one that i want to see and follow is TIGER WOODS!
> 
> ...


Who cares? Tiger sucks.... 



tuffjam said:


> Athlete? makes me laugh when I hear people say things like that. Absolutely nothing athletic about golf. Skillful, yes. Athletic, no.
> 
> I suppose you would call a bowls player or a snooker player or a darts player athletic too.


Hahahahaha.... reminds of this commercial back home when they give a shirt, glove, and bowling ball to a couch potato and call him a professional bowler.... he's an athlete now... hahaha 


Golf needs to change.... they should make you run the course after you hit the ball, allow people to come out of the sand traps and woods to tackle players, and whatever other rules you want to put in the game to make it interesting....


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Golf needs to change.... they should make you run the course after you hit the ball....


Can't find the link, but (quite a while back) came across an interesting competition twist to golf game... Sprint Golf: shortest time to finish a round (without a cart).

This means:

- running between shots
- must hole out every hole
- carry regular number of clubs or minimum you need (i.e. weight factor)
- final score is combination of time to finish and strokes required


----------



## LONGGOOD BYE (Dec 26, 2011)

To say Tiger Sucks just has me laughing. How many tourneys has he won and the ones he did not win he still placed high on the leader board,if I remember right he just one a tourney a few months ago.

You may not like what he did off the course,but he is ones of the greatest and he is not through yet.


----------



## indoMLA (Feb 6, 2011)

LONGGOOD BYE said:


> To say Tiger Sucks just has me laughing. How many tourneys has he won and the ones he did not win he still placed high on the leader board,if I remember right he just *one *a tourney a few months ago.
> 
> You may not like what he did off the course,but he is ones of the greatest and he is not through yet.


:confused2: won? 

 ... I am just a bitter person... when I see someone excel at something I can't do, I feel better by putting them down.... :clap2:

I know he doesn't suck... he is a legit golfer (not athlete) that just has hit a rough patch... but regardless of how good he is, him coming to Dubai is not going to make me want to watch golf.... 


Daily Funny:
"Heaven is a place where you get play golf all day.... Hell is a place where you are made to watch golf all day..." :tongue1:


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

indoMLA said:


> Daily Funny:
> "Heaven is a place where you get play golf all day.... Hell is a place where you are made to watch golf all day..." :tongue1:


I used to think that I am way too kewl for golf, and only old people play golf... 

Then I grew up  and started playing golf (too late actually) and understand why only old people playing it... because it takes that long to get any good...


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Golf is just you and that damn little ball. 

When you hit the ball just right, and you hear that sweet sound and the ball goes exactly where you want it.... all those not so great shots fade and your day is awesome  

I miss playing golf. Cant wait to get back to 18$ municipality golf courses where I can go a few times a month.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

or twice that amount in Florida....


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

to cut the long story short....is anyone going to abu dhabi to watch some golf??


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> is anyone going to abu dhabi to watch some golf??


I would if I was in town, but I am visiting Houston this and next week. Have fun cheering for Tiger.

I will be going out on the Dubai Classic for sure...

(And yes, news for the fellow Houstonians in Dubai, it is raining just about all this week :clap2


----------



## Dubai_NewKid (Feb 17, 2011)

The pairings are out...TIGER/RORY/LUKE teeing off at 7.40!

and then Garcia/Lee westwood/Kaymer at 1.30.....

Should be fantastic day tomorrow and on fri!

Im planning on going tomorrow, so if anyone is interested in joining in, send me a PM.

Cheers


----------



## ccr (Jun 20, 2010)

Dubai_NewKid said:


> TIGER/RORY/LUKE teeing off at 7.40!


Should be interesting to watch since Rory made some comments about Tiger last year...


----------

